# Vista can't be installed, RAM timing problem? Please help



## Annihilator (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi guys,
I just tried again to install windows vista. It just crashes when it finishes the installation. It reboots then it crashes with this error:





> A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
> 
> If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:
> 
> ...




When I restart it it says: " Windows was rebooted. The installation can not be completed. Run the installation again".
I did, and it went out the same.
My system is : AMD x2 6000 with 2 Gigabyte ram. I already tried to run it with only one ram stick because somebody said it may be a ram problem. And somebody said I should check the timings, and make sure its on "auto". Well I cant find these settings in the bios, how exactly are they called? 

Thank you, its really giving me headaches.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 3, 2008)

Please fill out system specs in the user CP menu.  Without knowing your mobo - can't tell you anything about your BIOS options.

EDIT: See here http://support.microsoft.com/kb/935806
Scroll down to section -Stop: 0x0000007E or Stop: 0x0000008E


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 3, 2008)

I edited the specs, and to your link: I dont really understand what that means now. What should I do now? The harddrive is formatted.


----------



## Graogrim (Jan 3, 2008)

Which version of Vista are you installing? Is it an upgrade or a full version? Have you been running Vista setup from within XP or are you attempting a clean installation?

The support bulletin that Namslas linked seems to indicate a possible driver migration or malware issue, but if you're installing to a formatted system I'm not sure how that could apply. Is this hard drive reformatted or brand new out of the box? If it's reformatted, you may want to take extra steps to make sure its master boot record has been wiped. Is it the ONLY hard drive in the system?

Assuming for a minute that the bulletin does apply, I'd recommend trying an installation with all nonessential peripherals disconnected or disabled. Pull *all* of your add-in cards other than one video card. Disconnect any external devices other than your monitor, keyboard, and mouse. Disable integrated peripherals such as sound, (redundant) video, parallel, and serial ports if applicable. Disable unused USB ports if possible--this may not apply if you have only a single USB controller and are depending on it for keyboard and mouse. The major exception to all of this would be a NIC. Whether an option card or integrated, leave it in/enabled. The goal is to eliminate as many potential points of failure as possible. If you get Vista installed successfully, you can later re-add and re-enable devices one at a time.


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, I only have everything onboard. Onboard sound, onboard graphics. It is an old harddisk, reformatted by the vista setup. It was xp before. It is Vista Ultimate. I dont know how to disable all this stuff, there where only the mouse, the keyboard and the monitor attached, nothing else beside the onboard stuff and the 1 gb memory.

Also I didnt run it from Windows, I just booted the disk. 

It is sad that it will be so complicated to fix this, I really need the machine.  


Could the error be that I did not load drivers? Or that I didnt upgrade the bios before? Or that I formatted the drive with xp installed, under the vista installation?


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2008)

Do youself a favor and don't bother with Vista untill you get a machine that can run it properly.  Just use XP, you will thank me later.


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Do youself a favor and don't bother with Vista untill you get a machine that can run it properly.  Just use XP, you will thank me later.



Well I wouldnt bother with it, if I wouldnt need it. I would prefer to use xp anyway, but that is not my question.


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you updated the motherboards bios using a floppy disk or flash drive yet?  If not do that first.


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Have you updated the motherboards bios using a floppy disk or flash drive yet?  If not do that first.



Can I do that with USB too? Because, now I only have my laptop which does not have a floppy drive. And thanks for your help too, I didnt mean to sound ingrateful. 

And sorry if you dont understand some stuff or my discriptions are crappy, I'm german.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 3, 2008)

what type of hdd is that?!@?! maybe because of the age its not working right? I know its strange thought, but another thing we know about your rig to help out...


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2008)

Annihilator said:


> Can I do that with USB too? Because, now I only have my laptop which does not have a floppy drive. And thanks for your help too, I didnt mean to sound ingrateful.
> 
> And sorry if you dont understand some stuff or my discriptions are crappy, I'm german.



Nah, I was probablly being a bit of an ass with the XP comment anyway.  You can totally use a usb flash drive or whatever, as long as you can get your current bios to boot from it.  There should be an option for it.  My guess right now is that your motherboard isn't being friendly with your memory and needs an update.  So have an empty flash drive and put the bios file on it and plug it into a usb port with your computer off.  Start it and try using the smartflash utility.  I think Gigabyte mobos use that.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 3, 2008)

here says that it supports vista prem.. not like this where it tells me nothing...
 by any chance what version of vista ultimate are you trying to run?


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm trying to run 32 Bit if you mean this. And if the mobo does not like the memory, wouldnt this have been a problem with XP also?


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 3, 2008)

Annihilator said:


> I edited the specs, and to your link: I dont really understand what that means now. What should I do now? The harddrive is formatted.



Open link and scroll down to your error; Stop: 0x0000007E or Stop: 0x0000008E

Follow instructions.


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 3, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Open link and scroll down to your error; Stop: 0x0000007E or Stop: 0x0000008E
> 
> Follow instructions.



So that means I now should reinstall XP? Could anyone rephrase it a bit easier?


----------



## Graogrim (Jan 4, 2008)

If you're using an upgrade edition of Vista Ultimate, you unfortunately may have to reinstall XP. If you're using a full version, that's good--don't bother with XP and just boot straight from the Vista CD. For now, I'm proceeding under the assumption that you're using a full version and can perform a clean install.

If you can get into your motherboard's BIOS (typically at the POST screen it will tell you how, usually you have a slim window of opportunity to hit a key like Delete to make it happen) then you may want to take a look through the various options it presents. Don't change anything that you're not clear on, but explore all the options and try to get a sense of things. I'm sorry I can't be more specific as I'm not familiar with your motherboard. I'd have to lay eyes on the menu myself in order to tell you precisely where to go. Most BIOS setup utilities consist of a set of menus through which you can browse. Normally there are options to disable integrated hardware. Leave the video and network interface enabled, but disable the sound if you can. Additionally you may want to try operating your hard disk controller in "compatible" or "ata" mode if the option presents itself.

To eliminate another potential problem, start the Vista installation from a powered-down state and boot straight to the CD. Vista may have reformatted your hard drive, but there are still places where things can hide. So, you'll want to delete the windows partition completely and recreate it, after which you can quickformat it. This will have the net effect of overwriting the master boot record, which can be a haven for certain types of viruses. I haven't messed with Vista setup since the public beta, but if memory serves it's much like XP setup to start. You'll see the option to delete the partition in the screen that allows you to select the partition to which you wish to install the OS. It will ask for redundant confirmation before making things go poof, at which time you should have an empty list. Hit C to create a new partition and take the default choices, choose NTFS (quickformat) and let 'er rip.

Proceed with the installation and see what happens.


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, I  did that. I disabled the audio, used 1 ram stick and  tried again. I deleted the partition, formatted hdd and reinstalled vista. Still does not work, now it crashes again. When I try it in secure mode, it boots until I see the cursor, then it says the installation could not be completed and it restarts.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2008)

Just something small that noone has asked,

What size is the hard drive Annihilator?


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 4, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just something small that noone has asked,
> 
> What size is the hard drive Annihilator?



It is 40 GB.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2008)

Mmk, just asking.  

Didn't know if you had given Vista enough space to complete an installation. 

Are you sure it's not an Upgrade pack versus an Installation pack?


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 4, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mmk, just asking.
> 
> Didn't know if you had given Vista enough space to complete an installation.
> 
> Are you sure it's not an Upgrade pack versus an Installation pack?



Versus? Well, it is the normal ultimate edition, it says "upgrade disabled. Run it from windows" on the menu when I boot the dvd. Or what do you mean?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2008)

OK, answered what I was asking. 

I see Cold Storm lurking around lets see what he has to say .....

I just cannot think of what it could be that's holding you back man. Are you trying to install while overclocked?


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 4, 2008)

No, it is not overclocked. I left it how it was.


----------



## Graogrim (Jan 4, 2008)

I just did a search on your motherboard and geez a whiz that's a complicated board. It's got a beejillion bells and whistles. Disable the integrated IEEE 1394 port and that parallel port. If you can explicitly specify, look through your integrated graphics settings in your BIOS and configure them to be as simple as possible (they may already be that way but it can't hurt to take a look). Even better, if the option exists disable the integrated video all the way and use a simple PCI video card for the setup (don't sweat it if you don't have an old card handy to do this). If you have a setting for interrupt mode that lets you select between APIC and PIC, set it to APIC. Flash your BIOS to the most recent version if you can.

I've encountered systems that were reluctant to run all the way through an OS installation in the past, and invariably getting all the extra frills out of the way during setup solved the problem. Seeing that your motherboard has pretty much every conceivable feature but the kitchen sink makes me believe that this is right track for you as well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 4, 2008)

Graogrim said:


> I just did a search on your motherboard and geez a whiz that's a complicated board. It's got a beejillion bells and whistles. Disable the integrated IEEE 1394 port and that parallel port. If you can explicitly specify, look through your integrated graphics settings in your BIOS and configure them to be as simple as possible (they may already be that way but it can't hurt to take a look). Even better, if the option exists disable the integrated video all the way and use a simple PCI video card for the setup (don't sweat it if you don't have an old card handy to do this). If you have a setting for interrupt mode that lets you select between APIC and PIC, set it to APIC. Flash your BIOS to the most recent version if you can.
> 
> I've encountered systems that were reluctant to run all the way through an OS installation in the past, and invariably getting all the extra frills out of the way during setup solved the problem. Seeing that your motherboard has pretty much every conceivable feature but the kitchen sink makes me believe that this is right track for you as well.



I'm with you on that 100%... When I looked at it I felt the same way as you.. Everything but the sink... Disabling the IEEE1394 will help out.. after much thought and remember the pain that I had when I tried to put vista on my old rig. Every time my 1394 was connected, it would free up and I have to restart. It wasn't till going to and updating my bios and connections on my mobo did it have any help...
  I again say your on foot 100% with this... 



JrRacinFan said:


> OK, answered what I was asking.
> 
> I see Cold Storm lurking around lets see what he has to say .....
> 
> I just cannot think of what it could be that's holding you back man. Are you trying to install while overclocked?



I was lurking but couldn't do anything.. the Touch screen monitors at work are a killer for long talks...  




Annihilator said:


> I'm trying to run 32 Bit if you mean this. And if the mobo does not like the memory, wouldnt this have been a problem with XP also?



The point in what I asked was that the front page of your mobo says its supports vista prem. not that it supports ultimate... and with the memory is this. You need 4gbs of ram to run the 64bit ultimate right. You can run it with 2gbs (the 64bit) but its made for 4gbs.


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 4, 2008)

So, now I should disable it, and then update the bios? I only found an exe file, and since I cant get to desktop... Can I still use it with the "update from drive" option from the bios? And really thank you guys putting so much effort in helping me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 4, 2008)

I believe thats what you need to do... Im not 100% on this for the fact it was about 3 in the morning and I fell asleep while my friend was helping put it in.. Like I said, I'll talk to him in a bit and see what he says... and no problem.. it helps us to help you.


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 4, 2008)

So, now I should wait until you are clear about it and asked him? Will this be still today? 

Anyway, I think it is better to wait until you know it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 4, 2008)

It will be today for me... I just have to wait to eat and then get started on my night time stuff... but I'd wait til one of us who has been helping you say its the right thing to do... the best thing is that its a fresh hdd, but its also the worst thing if you keep installing and restalling an os, it can fry your hdd..


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 4, 2008)

It is not a fresh hdd. I didn't buy it new, I used it before. It only works with XP tho. How I said.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm saying fresh as the fact that you have reformatted it... not that its new.. sorry for the miss wording.


----------



## Graogrim (Jan 4, 2008)

Annihilator said:


> So, now I should disable it, and then update the bios? I only found an exe file, and since I cant get to desktop... Can I still use it with the "update from drive" option from the bios? And really thank you guys putting so much effort in helping me.


It depends. Sometimes an executable BIOS update will run in place and update the BIOS directly. Other times it is a self-extracting archive which will write out the BIOS image and sometimes a flashing tool. If your particular update is of the latter form, place that image on a floppy and load it with your "update from drive" option in your BIOS. If it's the former, see if you can make a bootable disk on another system and place the executable on it.

...

OK I just checked and it is indeed a self extracting archive, so just copy the files it produces to a bootable floppy. You can either boot the floppy and let the extracted flashing tool do the work or you can flash the update from within your BIOS setup utility. I'd personally lean toward using the BIOS integrated option, but either should work fine.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 4, 2008)

Vista has known issues with boards that have onboard ieee1394(fire wire). disable your onboard ieee1394 controller in bios and try reinstalling vista.


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 4, 2008)

You think it would only show effect when I reinstall? And also disable onboard lan and usb hubs?


----------



## Graogrim (Jan 4, 2008)

I wouldn't bother disabling the integrated network interface. It's useful to let the OS configure for it during initial setup. And if you're using a USB keyboard or mouse then you shouldn't disable the USB ports either. However, if you're using the PS2 connectors then go for it.

But definitely disable the IEEE 1394 connector.


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 4, 2008)

Graogrim said:


> I wouldn't bother disabling the integrated network interface. It's useful to let the OS configure for it during initial setup. And if you're using a USB keyboard or mouse then you shouldn't disable the USB ports either. However, if you're using the PS2 connectors then go for it.
> 
> But definitely disable the IEEE 1394 connector.


Alright. And then reinstall it? Just boot from cd again, and do a quick format? Or how?


----------



## Graogrim (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep. Just repeat the installation like you've been doing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 4, 2008)

+1 on that... and rm was the friend I was talking about.. Graogrim is going at it right all the way


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 4, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> +1 on that... and rm was the friend I was talking about.. Graogrim is going at it right all the way



+1 to that, you go graogrim!

try disabling one thing at a time, even though ieee1394 has known issues it may not be the only thing causing problems. only disable what you don't need, however. onboard lan and usb are good things to keep enabled, and obviously your sata/raid controller if you're using it. onboard sound isn't needed currently, so disable that if you think it will help.


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 4, 2008)

Did like said above, still failed. A bit later now, but still it failed. Now it said: Preparing for the first start. Then it showed the cursor, and again the bluescreen.  Oh man.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2008)

Guy's do you think it's corruption in the dvd he is installing it from?

Have you installed from the disk before?

Just throwing that out there as a possibility.


----------



## Graogrim (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, that's progress at least. Is the BSOD the same one that you were getting previously?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 4, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Guy's do you think it's corruption in the dvd he is installing it from?
> 
> Have you installed from the disk before?
> 
> Just throwing that out there as a possibility.



well he's saying it installs fine, then when it tries to boot to vista for the first time it bsod's.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 4, 2008)

if thats the fact... video card??? rm remember my old rig having that problem with my agp card? the card couldn't handle starting up vista.. we did the fan mod and it started... Am I right? 
   Also made Bios think the card is a PCI-e card and not a AGP card...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 4, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> if thats the fact... video card??? rm remember my old rig having that problem with my agp card? the card couldn't handle starting up vista.. we did the fan mod and it started... Am I right?



yes and no. your video card problem stemmed from various things, among them was the fan controller not being able to be properly accessed by the drivers from within vista. it also had to do with the fact you were on an agp card and a via chipset.


----------



## Graogrim (Jan 4, 2008)

I believe that Annihilator is using the board's integrated video.


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I tried to install with another disk as well. And my video card is the onboard card, and the comments on the store where I bought said that some guys installed vista and it worked.  

I am not exactly sure if it is the same bluescreen message, it doesnt let me check that "no auto restart" thingy, because that screen doesnt show.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 4, 2008)

Graogrim said:


> I believe that Annihilator is using the board's integrated video.



I forgot that... sorry annihilator... where did you buy it at annihilator.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 5, 2008)

So you can't disable automatic restart by pushing F8 before load so you can see the BSOD message? 

@ RM

Thanks I wasn't too sure but thats what I thought.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> So you can't disable automatic restart by pushing F8 before load so you can see the BSOD message?
> 
> @ RM
> 
> Thanks I wasn't too sure but thats what I thought.



no problem, we're all here to help


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

rm, what is the bios step you do to make it to where you have to manually restart when you bluescreen? 
is it F8?


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 5, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I forgot that... sorry annihilator... where did you buy it at annihilator.



I bought it at www.mix-computer.de It is german, so you most likely won't understand the comments tho. 

Anyway, I'm afraid this will end up in me, installing xp again.  I don't hope so tho. 

I'll try again to get into the f8 screen.


edit: It used to be f8, at least it worked last time. But now it still ignores it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

Annihilator said:


> I bought it at www.mix-computer.de It is german, so you most likely won't understand the comments tho.
> 
> Anyway, I'm afraid this will end up in me, installing xp again.  I don't hope so tho.
> 
> ...



Thanks and thats why you have ff lang. it fixes it all!


----------



## Graogrim (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey, did you already flash that BIOS update?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I know it's F8 before windows xp loading screen, I've only limited experiences with Vista so unsure.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

the last part on the website states that you need to flash bios for newer chipsets...  Have you?


----------



## Annihilator (Jan 5, 2008)

It doesnt work to upgrade, it just says 0 Files found, when I go into the update screen on bios and choose my flash drive.


----------

